# WE'RE BAAAAAACK BAAAABBBYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you everyone that makes this site possible. So very glad it's back online. Mike


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 20, 2016)

Is there a way to make the front page columnar again? I really prefer columns to the little boxes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2016)

My "Thumbs-Up"!!! All my precious "Thumbs-Up" are gone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2016)

No problem. I had a feeling that might happen. Thank you for all your hard work!!!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm not worried about that, I'm just tinkering to find the best layout options, but I'm not fond of little boxes vs. columns for the forums. That part of vBulletin was good. It gets confusing trying to find things.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 20, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> Is there a way to make the front page columnar again? I really prefer columns to the little boxes.




Columns are dooable, I was undecided on which way to go for the setup. We'll see what other people think too.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> My "Thumbs-Up"!!! All my precious "Thumbs-Up" are gone!!!!!!!!!!




Thumbs Up was a 3rd party add-on for the old software, and no importer exists for that.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 20, 2016)

Fordmike liked my post. Since I only have two at the moment, that's easy but I doubt I'm going to do much chasing to figure it out in the future. It's not a big deal to me. In fact, I tried to click the flag a minute ago and it sat there grinding. I wouldn't know why other than I just hate Windows 10 and ain't into Chrome so I use 7 and IE 11 (or 7 Eleven).

Readability and the new posts search is as I'd expect though.

PS I avoid social media as much as possible. Like Vince and Dave M. I believe all media should be anti-social


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2016)

I have no idea how to create an avatar, but it looks like I'm going to have to figure it out, because the white silhouette on the blue field isn't going to cut it.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 20, 2016)

how does one add pics?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 20, 2016)

the white with the blue would be an improvement on my mug.


cyclingday said:


> I have no idea how to create an avatar, but it looks like I'm going to have to figure it out, because the white silhouette on the blue field isn't going to cut it.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 20, 2016)

buickmike said:


> how does one add pics?




click the upload a file on the bottom right of the response box.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 20, 2016)

buickmike said:


> how does one add pics?




You can click "upload file" or use the picture icon above the post window to add one from a link.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)

I like it! 

thanks Scott & Dave!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 20, 2016)

Umm...I'm definitely going to have to figure out how to turn all the email alerts and other everlasting gobstoppers off like I did on Bike Forums so my email isn't constantly bombed. New posts and email search are basically enough unless I want to search forums or for specific topics and members posts.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 20, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> Umm...I'm definitely going to have to figure out how to turn all the email alerts and other everlasting gobstoppers off like I did on Bike Forums so my email isn't constantly bombed. New posts and email search are basically enough unless I want to search forums or for specific topics and members posts.



I hear what you're saying... Having it default to "subscribe" to every thread you reply to is annoying.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 20, 2016)

What happened to the "Nostagia.net" that used to be at the top of the page?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 20, 2016)

The Star Trek thing in the top right churning when I have no idea why as well, sometimes it's because I'm taking an action but then again, it's posting almost immediately. I had another site where that actually seemed to thwart completing a post half the time.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 20, 2016)

This will take some time getting used to. Technically challenged.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 20, 2016)

Where are the instructions? I'm searching for all of that and have disabled a lot of things, I just subscribe to simple.

I'll keep at it. It will be a bit. It is more important that a certain member gets back to me with instructions on buying his part and an address so I can pay him on the first. Then I have a complete bicycle.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 20, 2016)

There, fixed that.


----------



## whizzer kid (Jan 20, 2016)

I must admit, like it very much ! Even works well on my very old iPod touch . 
Great job!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 20, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> This will take some time getting used to. Technically challenged.




Just hover over your ID at the top and use one of the options in the drop down menu...you should find them all on the options pages like they were in vBulletin. pHp forums aren't a lot different in convention, some just work better than others.


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 20, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> This will take some time getting used to. Technically challenged.



how ya think Carlitos is going to feel


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2016)

OK I posted this under Forum Issues, but I'll post here- I see that the likes didn't transfer over and that's unfortunate, but what I really need to figure out is where I find my messages?

Darcie


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 20, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> OK I posted this under Forum Issues, but I'll post here- I see that the likes didn't transfer over and that's unfortunate, but what I really need to figure out is where I find my messages?
> 
> Darcie




Click the envelope icon at the upper right. In this software they call them "conversations", instead of "private messages".


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 20, 2016)

top right envelope icon


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2016)

OK got it, thx. Now, is there a way to view the posts that would be from your Friends, like was on your profile/home page?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 20, 2016)

sorry but i've never been a big fan of change, gonna take some time getting use to it


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 20, 2016)

When viewing threads in a section is there a way to see what threads you've posted in? Before had a green dot in title.

Edit:  ^^^^^^      I see that it now shows your icon on posts you've posted on. Although only in posts/threads since the change. Old threads don't show the icon if you posted in it. Thanks for adding that. 


Edit: I seem to be able to edit this new post but when I try editing posts from before the change I am not given the edit option, only the report option?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 20, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> View attachment 279105 View attachment 279103 When viewing threads in a section is there a way to see what threads you've posted in? Before had a green dot in title.
> 
> 
> Edit: I seem to be able to edit this new post but when I try editing posts from before the change I am not given the edit option, only the report option?




Not sure with about seeing what threads you've posted in... goona have to figure that out. This is new to me too.  

As for editing posts, you won't be able to edit posts over 24hrs old. So that may be what you're running into.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 20, 2016)

Was this a change for the sake of change? Too soon to say to say if it's better or not but it feels like itchy new bed sheets now, not the comfy ones I was getting used to.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 20, 2016)

Just saw that. Could edit yesterday's posts but not some from before.

Still getting used to it too!

Edit: pictures loaded easily, tried both options.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 20, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Was this a change for the sake of change? Too soon to say to say if it's better or not but it feels like itchy new bed sheets now, not the comfy ones I was getting used to.




The old software was obsolete and no longer supported by the people who made it. This software supports mobile devices MUCH better, and is actively being developed with new features and support.  In fact, you don't even need to use Tapatalk to get a good mobile experience anymore, unless of course you want to.


----------



## stoney (Jan 20, 2016)

Will take me some getting used to. First thought, looks confusing, maybe just me. I don't like all the little boxes. I too also like the columns. Looks too jumbled up. Sorry. I really do appreciate all the work though in maintaining this site.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 20, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> The old software was obsolete and no longer supported by the people who made it. This software supports mobile devices MUCH better, and is actively being developed with new features and support.  In fact, you don't even need to use Tapatalk to get a good mobile experience anymore, unless of course you want to.




My Iphone 6 is digging it so far.good work.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 20, 2016)

Did we lose our photo albums that were in our profile page?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 20, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Did we lose our photo albums that were in our profile page?




Click on "Media" on the menu bar, then at the left there is a link for "Your Albums".


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2016)

Tim the Skid said:


> Did we lose our photo albums that were in our profile page?



That's what I'm looking for too...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 20, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Click on "Media" on the menu bar, then at the left there is a link for "Your Albums".



Thanks Dave!


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 20, 2016)

OK found the albums! Now why don't any pics show for the cover? I feel like a toddler trying to learn to walk lol. Well these questions should help others as they come on, sorta of a very loose instruction manual...
Thx!
Darcie


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 20, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> OK found the albums! Now why don't any pics show for the cover? I feel like a toddler trying to learn to walk lol. Well these questions should help others as they come on, sorta of a very loose instruction manual...
> Thx!
> Darcie




I noticed that no pictures are set to the cover of a Album by default. That sucks, but there is an easy fix... open the album, then above it is a link to "Change Album Thumbnail".


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> The old software was obsolete and no longer supported by the people who made it. This software supports mobile devices MUCH better, and is actively being developed with new features and support.  In fact, you don't even need to use Tapatalk to get a good mobile experience anymore, unless of course you want to.




I just tried to log in and post a picture with Tapatalk, and it didn't support the new format.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 20, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I just tried to log in and post a picture with Tapatalk, and it didn't support the new format.




Looking into it.. thanks.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jan 20, 2016)

Really cool upgrade .


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm in trouble, I don't even have a smart phone, I'm lostttttt


----------



## bricycle (Jan 20, 2016)

Holding my own with the new format, but Geeeeze..... I'm getting to old for this......


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2016)

Testing picture posting capability.
"Spanky and the 101 Scout."




Looks like it worked. Thanks, Dave!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)

We're all learning, so why not explore! 
Start hovering over icons and clicking around...you won't break anything!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 20, 2016)

it all looks good to me!
Thanks Dave!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 20, 2016)

Was just in the other room, accessed The Cabe from the "instagram machine": an old iphone that I use to goof on instagram with the wi-fi's....the new forum is *much* easier to use on safari...very nice!       
...oh, btw: @timesofplenty


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 20, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Testing picture posting capability.
> "Spanky and the 101 Scout."
> 
> 
> ...




Swell, but the dog doesn't leak


----------



## barracuda (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey, looks like gif files are supported. Bitchen.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 20, 2016)

I like that the "thumbs up given" counter is gone,  I hated that.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 20, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I like that the "thumbs up given" counter is gone,  I hated that.




But we have the Facebook "Likes" under our user ID. :eek:  See, I just gave you a like.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't care about Facebook, I don't bother with it.

But I could have sworn I killed the email alerts and I'm swamped with them. RE-KILL!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 20, 2016)

I DID INDEED kill the email updates but it did not listen. I'll try again in case it didn't understand.


----------



## mrg (Jan 20, 2016)

Just got 15 more emails from the cabe saying I have new PM's (I guess they call them conversations now) but the PM's aren't new?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

Tapatalk didn't change 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

Except I can only find emails I sent?... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 21, 2016)

Learning all over, Will make it exciting and frustrating. Site look great though.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 21, 2016)

I would like to thank Scott mc, Dave and Scott A. for all you guys do. It's going to take most of us some time but we will begin to navigate this new site much easier in a couple days. Just like breaking in a new pair of shoes, time will make them more comfortable.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm sure Dave has lots to do, and we'll fine-tune as we go along so...
All of us are learning to use the new forum, so let's learn together: Do some exploring, play with your settings, "hover" over icons and text, and click click click away. Have fun and share what you figure out. When you get frustrated take a break; ride a bike, overhaul a hub, or go here and peep some nice snaps 
Oh yeah, and remember to breathe


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 21, 2016)

I wish you would just kill that feature. If we are interested in a thread I would think we're going to come to the site, and wouldn't we anyway?

I'd rather have actual emails instead of 13 notifications and something I might be expecting buried in it. It's almost like spam.

I've been to every place I could think of and unchecked stuff but those checks aren't gluten-free.

The weekly updates were enough before. If I were married I'm not sure I'd want my wife to see I had an update to Babes and Bicycles.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

Another thing: it's hugely helpful for me to utilize tabbed-browsing. Hold the "CTRL" key down while clicking a link and it will open a new tab in your browser. This makes it easier to navigate around and keep a "base" so to speak. 
Want to see a link? 
CTRL+CLICK
click the tab that just opened
look it over
close the tab by clicking the "x"
No need to go "back" to where you started through a maze.
If you like mazes tho: "right click" on your "back" arrow/button allows you to jump.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 21, 2016)

barracuda said:


> View attachment 279131
> 
> Hey, looks like gif files are supported. Bitchen.



THAT REMINDS ME OF THE BEGINNING OF  ON ANY SUNDAY


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> I've been to every place I could think of and unchecked stuff but those checks aren't gluten-free.




As my favorite neighbor sez: leeetle by leeeetle


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> I wish you would just kill that feature. If we are interested in a thread I would think we're going to come to the site, and wouldn't we anyway?
> 
> I'd rather have actual emails instead of 13 notifications and something I might be expecting buried in it. It's almost like spam.
> 
> ...



I haven't got one email or notification? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2016)

Tapatalk blows compared to the New CABE on a mobile device. Still learning on PC tho...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Tapatalk blows compared to the New CABE on a mobile device. Still learning on PC tho...



Yeah...its not working very well. Emails won't load and sometimes it won't let me quote people.  How do I see my old received pm on the new site? All I can find is my sent

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2016)

And the Tapatalk participated takes a few minutes to apparently update as well 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 21, 2016)

It'll take time, but we will all figure it out. I'm just glad it's back on line!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2016)

No offense, but I'm just glad that Evinrude is off the site banner!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 21, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> No offense, but I'm just glad that Evinrude is off the site banner!




I'm with you Mike. I think the Bluebird is a much better choice for the banner. When I first started collecting bicycles I really did make a "hit list". The very first bike I put on it was "1935-37 Bluebird". Oh well maybe one day--or maybe tomorrow when the FEDEX guy comes! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2016)

I just noticed you can't Edit your old posts. Not sure if only "Pre New Cabe" posts or there is a time limit.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2016)

Old videos not showing up either


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 21, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> Is there a way to make the front page columnar again? I really prefer columns to the little boxes.




On the bottom of the page there is a button that says "The Classic and Bicycle Exchange- UI.X" if you hit that, it gives you options for page format. If you run your mouse over it, it is called STYLE CHOOSER.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> On the bottom of the page there is a button that says "The Classic and Bicycle Exchange- UI.X" if you hit that, it gives you options for page format. If you run your mouse over it, it is called STYLE CHOOSER.




I'm not seeing that on Chrome/PC
maybe something only owner/administrator have?


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 21, 2016)

*Just* *testing* *to see if i know what the heck i'm doin' .....
then am gonna try to edit .......

..... *patric









Another edit ... do believe i like the old foto loading mechanism better ...
it allowed me to attach fotos WITH or WITHOUT spaces between
fotos. 

Calling 1 - 800 - CRY - BABY ...............


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 21, 2016)

Looked at all the Q's and didn't see this one yet- when replying to a message/conversation, is there an option for uploading pics, like in a regular post? I see the URL and imbed stuff, similar to old version, but not what I'm looking for... Thx!
Darcie


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> Looked at all the Q's and didn't see this one yet- when replying to a message/conversation, is there an option for uploading pics, like in a regular post? I see the URL and imbed stuff, similar to old version, but not what I'm looking for... Thx!
> Darcie




Yes, it's right there below where you type your message: upload file


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 21, 2016)

I see that option when posting on threads, but not in your messages/conversations-?


----------



## Tikibar (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't see a way to edit the photos posted before the new Cabe. Would be nice if I could return the photos in my postings back to their original size. Now they're tiny little thumbnails.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## Nickinator (Jan 21, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 279227



Yeah, I'm not getting that option when replying to a message...will try a different browser. Or, is that option available only when starting a message/convo, and not replying to one?


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 21, 2016)

*Just tryin' another duality that
cries to be connected .....
*
....... patric










*Just peeped results ... waaay disappointed with results.

Had more artistic freedom with old, CABE foto-imbedding format.

It's OK ... will have more time to do more in my life ...
rather than posting selected fotos on the CABE.
*
Sometimes, the newer technologies are nothing more than
improved ''fast food'' ... 'tho i know the folks at the CABE
who made the ''upgrades'' have the best of intentions to
benefit the largest spectrum of CABE users.

I still love ya, Diamond Dave _!!

......... patric_


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm not sure if it's just something that I'm doing wrong, but all of the pictures in the for sale section show up as a file that has to be opened one at a time.
It better be something good, because I probably won't bother to open every picture unless it's something that I think I'm really interested in.


----------



## RJWess (Jan 21, 2016)

Sorry if this has already been asked. How do you access the group photo gallery?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

When posting photos I use the "upload file" below the text box, then select "full image". This gives a full size image in the post.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Just peeped results ... waaay disappointed with results.
> 
> Had more artistic freedom with old, CABE foto-imbedding format.*




How so? The images are higher resolution now. The platform has nothing to do with how artsy you wanna make your pics...elaborate plz?


----------



## schwinnderella (Jan 21, 2016)

I appreciate the folks who make the CABE available to us but do not like this improved version.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> How so? The images are higher resolution now. The platform has nothing to do with how artsy you wanna make your pics...elaborate plz?




*The older CABE format let me place fotos
right next to each other ... edge to edge.

Now, there is a built-in separator. 





 

 *

*














*


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Jan 22, 2016)

MEH!! thought this was a site for bicycle enthusiasts,now ya gotta be a computor geek to operate the systems!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 279409
> 
> View attachment 279410



Patric.... you are back in school!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 22, 2016)

I can't find upload file option either when sending a "conversation " even after clicking more options. Here's what I see on my Samsung Galaxy Note 3. (Never use home computer )


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 22, 2016)

I think its better in most ways, And I 'm so glad to see that the ugliest bike ever made has been replaced by the most beautiful bike ever made in the header.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 22, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> I can't find upload file option either when sending a "conversation " even after clicking more options. Here's what I see on my Samsung Galaxy Note 3. (Never use home computer )




Yep that's what I get too. Am liking most of the new features here, sure wish being able to send a pic thru (pm)convo's was available, would save me a lot of time for sure.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> ...sure wish being able to send a pic thru (pm)convo's was available, would save me a lot of time for sure.




but it _is _available. 
There must be some way to do it on your device.
What does the camera icon do when "clicked"?
Have you tried another way to access the forum?


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 22, 2016)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Patric.... you are back in school!



*

Wha' .. how you doo dat ?!!

Looks grand, Scott A. .... will try it myself.

Many, many THANKS to you - Scott .....

....... patric





 

Just tried it .... well - crap ... don't know
what i'm doin' wrong -- still separated **... *Aarrrgh !!


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> but it _is _available.
> There must be some way to do it on your device.
> What does the camera icon do when "clicked"?
> Have you tried another way to access the forum?



I have the same problem. Click on the camera and nothing happens ie and chrome


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> I have the same problem. Click on the camera and nothing happens ie and chrome




Use the "upload file" below where you type the message


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Use the "upload file" below where you type the message



"upload" appears on posting a thread but not  on conversations.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *
> Wha' .. how you doo dat ?!!*




ACS! 
...just a joke 

I right-clicked then "save image as" each of your pics. 
Opened them all in photo program
created a new image that was 2x+ as big 
copied first image
pasted into new 
copied second image
pasted into new
save new image


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

Looks like the camera icon accesses "your media", so I guess you must have images uploaded to "your media" already.
For the "upload file" here's what I get when I start a new convo:



 

Would you please snip/screenshot what you see?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 22, 2016)

I get the same as you minus "upload" I will try adding media and see if that does it.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 22, 2016)

works here too


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> but it _is _available.
> There must be some way to do it on your device.
> What does the camera icon do when "clicked"?
> Have you tried another way to access the forum?




Says "Media Gallery Imbed", which will let me choose a photo already on our CABE account, but not let me upload a pic from elsewhere.
Darcie


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 22, 2016)

Okay cool, so for the time being it sounds like you have a workaround?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jan 22, 2016)

Same here


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Looks like the camera icon accesses "your media", so I guess you must have images uploaded to "your media" already.
> For the "upload file" here's what I get when I start a new convo:




So that's what I was thinking, you can send a pic when initiating a convo, but not when replying to one....well I guess that would still be easier than having to get their email and send them that way. Thx.
Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 22, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> So that's what I was thinking, you can send a pic when initiating a convo, but not when replying to one....well I guess that would still be easier than having to get their email and send them that way. Thx.
> Darcie




Spoke too soon, started a convo, but did not get the Upload File" option. WTH


----------



## JChapoton (Jan 23, 2016)

how do you get the forum to display widescreen like the old one. so much wasted real estate. other than that I likey.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 23, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Click on "Media" on the menu bar, then at the left there is a link for "Your Albums".




Here is a screen print of the Media tab click on my laptop that I see. 
Don't see "Your Albums".
I would like to view my albums

I'm not a fan of change either but, I understand it's the way of life. Still trying to negotiate thru the changes here.

I will admit I rarely get on my home computer now that I have tapatalk feature on my smartphone.
You also mentioned that one doesn't need tapatalk anymore to view the site on your phone...can you explain that for this old geezer that too is technically challenged?

Let me also mention, I too, do appreciate the upkeep of the Cabe by all that are responsible for doing so. Without your diligence in the upgrades I'm sure this site would be a mess.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 23, 2016)

jd56 said:


> Here is a screen print of the Media tab click on my laptop that I see.
> Don't see "Your Albums".
> I would like to view my albums
> 
> ...





OK, I see how to view my albums now. Found the detailed instructions on the "Forum Issues" section.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2016)

Time. I have been busy and it takes time to learn so here is my 1st "New" post


----------



## jd56 (Jan 23, 2016)

OK, don't know what I'm doing wrong.
Just tried creating a new Album and here is the error message I'm getting (screen shot)...reached my limit and I don't have an URL to post.





Then this is shown as I don't have limits...I'm confused


----------



## jd56 (Jan 23, 2016)

Daggum, I don't know what I'm doing. 
Here is what I wanted to post in the albums...let's see if this works


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like the album was created but there's nothing in it yet?
Maybe try uploading media to it again?


----------



## jd56 (Jan 23, 2016)

It was created but won't me upload from computer picture files. He pictures are in a jpeg format.
I don't see the option to view my albums using my Tapatalk but if I could I could upload that method possily.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 23, 2016)

Will look into it, maybe for now try a browser on your mobile device instead of tapatalk? I've heard folks say that works better.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 23, 2016)

By the way, SWELL BIKE, JD.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 23, 2016)

*Although I had been able to edit a foto
both in and out of one of my past posts ..
with the New Format ....... 

I now no-longer see any way to ''click'' 
into the edit function, that I once did, 
earlier this week.  HELP !!

........ patric*


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 23, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Although I had been able to edit a foto
> both in and out of one of my past posts ..
> with the New Format .......
> 
> ...




The special "Virtual Ink" is also plain as day to any Hacksters as well....
I read you can only edit your post for 24 hours....


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 23, 2016)

*Didn't know that about editing - the 24-hour window.

Much appreciated - tripple3.

...... *patric


----------



## dave429 (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice and clean format. Thanks for the upgrade!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 23, 2016)

jd56 said:


> OK, don't know what I'm doing wrong.
> Just tried creating a new Album and here is the error message I'm getting (screen shot)...reached my limit and I don't have an URL to post.
> 
> Then this is shown as I don't have limits...I'm confused




JD, I just changed some settings, see if it lets you do it now.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 23, 2016)

Gotta say, now that I'm slowly getting used to this new site,,,It's GREAT!! Pics load faster for one


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 23, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Gotta say, now that I'm slowly getting used to this new site,,,It's GREAT!! Pics load faster for one




The forum software is more efficient than the old one, but mostly it's the faster processor on the new server and the fact that all the data is served from SSD drives, rather than old-time spinning drives. MUCH faster!


----------



## jd56 (Jan 23, 2016)

Dave Stromberger said:


> JD, I just changed some settings, see if it lets you do it now.



It does work...thanks for the immediate correction.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 24, 2016)

I was just surfing around trying to familiarize myself with the new format, and one thing I noticed, is that most of us got relegated to visitor status on the members page.
 How does one decide who's a notable member and who's just a visitor?
 Now I fear that if Donald Trump gets elected, we're going to get the boot from the Cabe, since were all just visitors.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I was just surfing around trying to familiarize myself with the new format, and one thing I noticed, is that most of us got relegated to visitor status on the members page.
> How does one decide who's a notable member and who's just a visitor?
> Now I fear that if Donald Trump gets elected, we're going to get the boot from the Cabe, since were all just visitors.




The notable members are ones with the most posts. Not sure where you're looking that makes us all visitors.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 24, 2016)

If your just using your so called smart phone, only the notable members are listed.
On the desktop, the list also includes the so called visitors.
There you will find some of the most notable and knowledgable people that have ever posted on the Cabe.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 24, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> If your just using your so called smart phone, only the notable members are listed.
> On the desktop, the list also includes the so called visitors.
> There you will find some of the most notable and knowledgable people that have ever posted on the Cabe.




Well it seems that the complete Members List is no where to be found. The drop down does not have a link for that info from what I can see at the moment.


----------



## vincev (Jan 24, 2016)

Now that some of the bugs are being worked out I like the new Cabe.Thanks to the guys that made it possible.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 29, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *
> Wha' .. how you doo dat ?!!*




Found another way: with the new cabe we can "copy/paste" images directly into a post/reply/conversation.
For this one:
opened my photo program
resized the pics
pressed CTRL+C to copy
came here, CTRL+V to paste
placed the cursor next to the first pic and repeated for the second


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 29, 2016)

*Thank You - Scott .... will give it a try later today.
*
........ patric


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 29, 2016)

hoofhearted said:


> *Thank You - Scott .... will give it a try later today.
> *
> ........ patric




You're welcome, and I know you want the pics butted-up with no space, and thought that's how they were above...I see now that that they isn't. I was able to do it in another post, will figure out how and send a convo


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 29, 2016)




----------

